# ABANDONED FRENCH ART DECO VILLAS (Kep, Cambodia) - Jan 2014



## flxnlsn (Feb 21, 2014)

Kep, a town on the Southcoast of Cambodia close to the Vietnamese border, was once known as the Saint Tropez of the Far East. In the '50s and '60s affluent French and Khmer high-rollers enjoyed the vibrant atmosphere of this small seaside town. 
Since then a lot has changed in Cambodia and after long periods of war the once luxurious Art Deco villas of Kep are now largely abandoned. Some of the remaining houses are still being used as homes by the local people even though they are completely derelict.

Kep is a very quiet place nowadays. It's not far from Kampot and Bokor Hill Station/Bokor Hill National Park...

We had a great time exploring. Hope you enjoy the photos.




IMG_6039 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6041 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6042 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6049 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6053 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6069 by felixnelson1, on Flickr




IMG_6071 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6120 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6104 by felixnelson1, on Flickr




IMG_6117 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6116 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6106 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6100 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6101 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6096 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6098 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6103 by felixnelson1, on Flickr





IMG_6113 by felixnelson1, on Flickr


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 21, 2014)

I really like this! nice job on the shots too!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice! Something a bit different too! 
Thanks for sharing lovely photos,


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 21, 2014)

Now that's really special....


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 21, 2014)

Exotic excellence. I don't think the urbex bus will be going there anytime soon, so great to see, thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2014)

Some very interesting buildings,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 21, 2014)

Great post!
Nice to see something different too,
Thanks..


----------

